# High risk pregnancy - not happy with my care



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hello, 

So far I am not happy with my care. 

I have a meeting with the consultant on the 30th July but now found out that 1, he is on holiday and that 2, I will be seeing a different person every time. 

When I lost my son through a very serious illness - I nearly died - I was made a million promises about my care and non have happened. I have complained to my midwife but she has told me that she cannot do anything about it. 

All i am asking is to see the same person every appointment so that I dont have to break my heart and tell my story every time I vist a new person. 

What care should I be entitled too? What can i do to get the same consultant?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's horrible when you don't get the standard of care that you were led to expect.  Is there any way that you could change your consultant, to one that will be there for each clinic?  It's hard to advise you as every unit differs, but in ours, unless the consultant is away, which you will get during summer, they are there at each of their clinic days.  Another option is to ring the consultants secretary and tell them your fears, they will be able to pass this on to the consultant who hopefully will understand and try to arrange things for you.  Let me know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Just an update..... 

After a sleepless night and the midwife not calling me back I called my bereavement Officer who helped me with the loss of Oscar and she was brilliant. She has already arranged my care at a different hospital, already booked me in with the top consultant who I will see at every visit. Also, care for me emotionally will be better and i alrady feel a millions times happier. 

I am pleased that I have made this decision and changed hospitals.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

That's fantastic news, it will be a big weight off your mind!


----------

